# Hiiiiiilfeee... Unmengen von Rückenschwimmern im Teich...



## monili (5. Juli 2021)

... und all meine gerade-noch-Kaulquappen bzw. Erdkrötenbabies - einfach weg! 
Was mach ich gegen __ Rückenschwimmer in rauhen Mengen?
Nicht, dass sie sich auch noch an meinen süßen kleinen Molchen vergreifen!
Google sagt mir nur ich soll ein Netz über den Teich spannen - aber die Rückenschwimmer sind doch schon drin!

lg Monili


----------



## Turbo (5. Juli 2021)

Salü Monili



monili schrieb:


> Was mach ich gegen __ Rückenschwimmer in rauhen Mengen?



Nichts. Die grossen __ Molche werden das schon richten. Jeder hat in einem funktionierenden Teich seinen Gegenspieler. Braucht vielleicht ein oder zwei Jahre.
Wird sich früher oder später schon einregulieren.
Libellenlarven haben die Rückenschwimmer zum fressen gern.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## pipoharley (6. Juli 2021)

Hallo, ich hatte auch eine Menge __ Rückenschwimmer einige Jahre im frisch angelegtem Teich. Nach ca. 5 Jahren waren sie dann weg. Vielleicht waren es die Koi, die zugesetzt wurden oder eben andere Teichbewohner. 
Wie alt ist dein Teich? 
lg Charly


----------



## monili (6. Juli 2021)

Oh, danke für den Tipp! Welche "anderen Teichbewohner" kann man denn außer dem Koi noch gegen die __ Rückenschwimmer im Teich ansiedeln?!

Ich bilde mir ein im Internet gelesen zu haben dass die Rückenschwimmer auch __ Molche fressen - nicht umgekehrt. Oder stimmt das nicht?

Also mit ökologischem Gleichgewicht dass sich nur einspielen muss hat das in meinem Teich nichts mehr zu tun. Eher schon mit einer Plage beinahe biblischen Ausmaßes.


----------



## Eve (6. Juli 2021)

Ich kann leider nicht weiter helfen, bin aber ziemlich beeindruckt von diesem Befall und habe ein wenig nachgelesen..
Es scheint nicht so ungewöhnlich zu sein,dass __ Rückenschwimmer zur Plage werden https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wer-frisst-den-gemeinen-r%C3%BCckenschwimmer.17096/


----------



## Turbo (7. Juli 2021)

monili schrieb:


> Also mit ökologischem Gleichgewicht dass sich nur einspielen muss hat das in meinem Teich nichts mehr zu tun. Eher schon mit einer Plage beinahe biblischen Ausmaßes


Hmmm..... Füttere deine __ Rückenschwimmer doch mit Bratwurst.
Dann lassen sie die Molchbubis in Ruhe.
Dafür hast du dann die doppelte Anzahl Rückenschwimmer. 

"Duck und weg"


----------



## monili (7. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hmmm..... Füttere deine __ Rückenschwimmer doch mit Bratwurst.
> Dann lassen sie die Molchbubis in Ruhe.
> Dafür hast du dann die doppelte Anzahl Rückenschwimmer.
> 
> "Duck und weg"


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2021)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Kommentar zu Darwin Evolutionstheorie, und wir haben ein vollends begeistertes Mitglied ... . Als Trost kann ich anbieten, dass bei vielen Tierarten bereits eingepreist ist, dass nur wenige Exemplare einer Art "groß werden". Stell Dir vor, alle Quappen würden groß. Die müssten nach wenigen Wochen aus dem Teich an Land gehen, und halbblind in den dunklen Ecken Deines Gartens auch genug Platz und Nahrung finden. Das ist auch unrealistisch. Ohne jetzt "survival of the fittest" bemüht zu haben - es hilft wenig, möglichst viele kleine __ Kröten/__ Molche herangezogen zu haben. Die haben auch ihre Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Turbo (8. Juli 2021)

Hmm...
Fressfeinde im Teich.
Libellenlarven, Fische, Krebse, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, Vögel, __ Molche
Oder einfach gesagt, alles was grösser ist und gerne Frischfleisch frisst.
Alles was kleiner oder langsamer ist wird von den Rückenschwimmern gefressen.
Fällt eine Mücke ins Wasser, wird sie vom __ Rückenschwimmer gestochen, oder gebissen. Das müsste ich wieder nachlesen.
Durch das Gift gelähmt. Ist knapp so giftig wie __ Spinnen oder Wespengift.
Dann aufgefressen. Sie räumen deinen Teich auf. Auch kranke und tote Tiere werden so verwertet.
In all den Jahren hat mich nie ein Rückenschwimmer belästigt.
Wirst sicher auch nicht angenagt.

Würde den Weg gehen,  den Teich für die Fressfeinde und gewünschten Tieren zu optimieren. 
Verstecke, Steine zum drunterkriechen. Ufer über das locker in und aus dem Teich gekraxelt werden kann. Schwimminseln oder Totholz zum landen für die Vögel etc. 
Mit der Natur regelt sich das automatisch. 

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2021)

Hi Monili,

__ Rückenschwimmer fressen (genauer gesagt saugen aus) hauptsächlich ins Wasser fallende und dann an der Oberfläche rumpaddelnde/ersoffen rumtreibende Insekten, Insektenlarven, __ Spinnen, __ Asseln, ect. Jagen auch andere Wasserwanzen an der Oberfläche wie Teich- und __ Wasserläufer und sind auch Kanibalen - adulte Rückenschwimmer erbeuten auch kleine aufwachsende

wenn eine kleine Kaulquappe an der Obderfläche an ner Kahmhaut rumnuckelt kann sie auch schon mal Beute werden, Amphibienlarven unter Wasser in Bodennähe sind normalerweise ungefährdet

PS: die Kaulquappen von Grasfröschen und Erdkröten werden dein Teich wohl mittlerweile als Minfrösche/-__ kröten verlassen haben - sind rund 8 Wochen bis zur Umwnadlung - , es sei den Du wohnt in ner sehr kalten Ecke

MfG Frank


----------



## Marion412 (8. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr in meinem 1.jährigen Teich sehr viele __ Rückenschwimmer und dieses Jahr fast gar keine gesehen .
Warte einfach ab, evtl. löst sich deine Invasion auch von alleine auf.


----------



## monili (8. Juli 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr in meinem 1.jährigen Teich sehr viele __ Rückenschwimmer und dieses Jahr fast gar keine gesehen .
> Warte einfach ab, evtl. löst sich deine Invasion auch von alleine auf.



Darum gehts nicht, mich interessiert wirklich, welche Tiere die Rückenschwimmer zsammfressen.


----------



## monili (8. Juli 2021)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Kommentar zu Darwin Evolutionstheorie, und wir haben ein vollends begeistertes Mitglied ... . Als Trost kann ich anbieten, dass bei vielen Tierarten bereits eingepreist ist, dass nur wenige Exemplare einer Art "groß werden". Stell Dir vor, alle Quappen würden groß. Die müssten nach wenigen Wochen aus dem Teich an Land gehen, und halbblind in den dunklen Ecken Deines Gartens auch genug Platz und Nahrung finden. Das ist auch unrealistisch. Ohne jetzt "survival of the fittest" bemüht zu haben - es hilft wenig, möglichst viele kleine __ Kröten/__ Molche herangezogen zu haben. Die haben auch ihre Bedürfnisse.



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst dass nicht alle groß werden und ich hab auch nie behauptet, dass ich möglichst viele Kröten und Molche heranziehen möchte.
Nur hab ich jetzt gar keinen Erdkröten-Nachwuchs mehr und ich hab mich doch so darauf gefreut, ein paar zusätzliche Schneckenjäger in meinem Garten zu haben.


----------



## monili (8. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Monili,
> 
> __ Rückenschwimmer fressen (genauer gesagt saugen aus) hauptsächlich ins Wasser fallende und dann an der Oberfläche rumpaddelnde/ersoffen rumtreibende Insekten, Insektenlarven, __ Spinnen, __ Asseln, ect. Jagen auch andere Wasserwanzen an der Oberfläche wie Teich- und __ Wasserläufer und sind auch Kanibalen - adulte Rückenschwimmer erbeuten auch kleine aufwachsende
> 
> ...



Interessant, danke!

Ich dachte auch kurz daran ob sie nicht alle ausgehüpft sind, schließe dass aber aus.
Meine Kaulquappen und Erdkrötenbabies waren in sehr unterschiedlichen Entwicklungsstadien.
Viele - nicht alle - hatten wenige Tage zuvor noch unausgereifte Lungen.
Und ohne hinreichend ausgereifte Lungen können sie den Teich gar nicht verlassen.


----------



## Cycleman007 (11. Juli 2021)

Meine __ Rückenschwimmer sind dieses Jahr seit Mai plötzlich alle komplett weg. Ja, ich hatte mal den ein oder anderen versehentlich mit rausgekeschert, aber auch immer brav wieder mit eingesetzt.

Frage: Wie kommen die in den Teich wieder rein, wandern die? Oder ist Migration quasi nur im Gefieder von __ Enten etc. möglich?

Woher bist Du denn, thread-Ersteller, vlt. kann ich ja ein oder vier bekommen?


----------



## monili (11. Juli 2021)

Die __ Rückenschwimmer __ fliegen.
Ich bin aus Kloburg, komm' mich besuchen, kriegst alle Rückenschwimmer!


----------



## Cycleman007 (11. Juli 2021)

Leider zu weit von Hannover.
Können sie auch aus meinem Teich weggeflogen sein?
Du kannst sie ja auf die Reise schicken...


----------



## ralph_hh (12. Juli 2021)

So ein Teich ist Natur, ich denke, da sollte man gar nichts machen sondern einfach beobachten und akzeptieren, was passiert.
Ich hatte im ersten Jahr __ Rückenschwimmer ohne Ende, im zweiten Jahr wenig, jetzt keine mehr. Aus Froschlaich und Kaulquappen ohne Ende im Frühling diesen Jahres sind am Ende keinerlei __ Frösche entstanden. Dafür haben sich die __ Moderlieschen stark vermehrt und Libellenlarven habe ich auch einige. Letztes Jahr hatte ich viele Köcherfliegenlarven. Offenbar ein auf und ab der Arten, die sich gegenseitig fressen. Das pendelt sich ein, nur vielleicht nicht unbedingt so, wie man das erwartet.


----------



## Rockfan (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo Monili,

ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass sich Dein Problem mit den Rückenschwimmern inzwischen erledigt hat. Zum Glück hatte ich dieses Problem im Teich noch nie. (Einmal war eine Ruderwanze im Teich, die habe ich irrtümlicherweise für einen __ Rückenschwimmer gehalten. Aber die schwamm "richtig" rum und ist wohl auch ein Vegetarier) Da ich mich für alles "was da kreucht und fleucht" schon seit Kindesbeinen interessiere, habe ich mir überlegt, was gegen diese Wasserwanzen helfen kann. Aber das Problem ist, dass wohl alle Tiere - besser Fische - die diese Viecher in großem Stil fressen auch auf andere kleinere Lebewesen (wie __ Molche und deren bzw. andere Kaulquappen) im Teich keine Rücksicht nehmen. Außerdem können die Rückenschwimmer - auch uns Menschen - ziemlich unangenehm stechen und sind somit wahrscheinlich auch für Beutegreifer kein angenehmes Mahl. Rauskeschern stelle ich mir auch ziemlich schwierig vor, zumal die Kameraden recht gut __ fliegen können...
Vielleicht gibt es irgendwelche Karpfenfische, die nur Insekten nachstellen. Da bin ich aber jetzt auch überfragt... Du siehst, Du hast zwar mein Mitgefühl aber richtig helfen wird Dir das auch nicht.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass mein obiger Einleitungssatz nach dieser Zeit zutrifft.

Gruß Rockfan aka "Walle"


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2022)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie kommen die in den Teich wieder rein, wandern die?


Die __ Fliegen wie fast jeder andere __ Käfer.
Blanke Wasserflächen können anlocken.


----------

